# Solved: sandisk cruzer micro - can't write, delete, or modify



## squareball (Apr 12, 2007)

First off, a little history on this drive. It has misbehaved in the past once, sometime within the last 8 months or so, but I was able to recover the files and do a format on it. The utility files do exist on my computer I used at the time to back it up, but I never put them back onto the drive.

Anyway, I've got a Sandisk Cruzer Micro 1.0 GB thumb drive, flash drive, usb drive, or whatever they're called. Recently, it has become mostly unusable.

Drive has been placed in multiple usb drives on the same computer, with no change in its actions. Likewise, I've successfully tested a Lexar jumpdrive and a Sandisk Cruzer Mini on the same computer. 
I have yet to test the trouble drive on another computer. OS is WinXP sp2. I've uninstalled the trouble drive's driver, and reinstalled it with the onboard drivers, but this had no effect.

What I can still do with the trouble drive:

Read/Open files, though it's sluggish compared to normal.
Copy files from here to another location - I've already taken advantage of this and backed up the data on here. I've confirmed that these copied files are fully usable, and can be saved and such.
Safely remove hardware via taskbar icon
such commands as dir and cd in command prompt.

What I cannot do:

Write files, including creating new or editing.
Upon attempting creation of a text file, I get a warning message box: "Unable to create the file 'file.txt' The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.
Upon attempting to save an already existing file, I get a warning message box: "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error." It then proceeds with a 'save as' window. Attempting to save into the same directory results in repetitive blinking of the drive's light for a minute or two, followed by a warning above the taskbar: "Windows - Delayed Write Failed. Windows was unable to save all the data for the file E:\. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere." Meanwhile, I get the standard prompt window to confirm that I wish to overwrite an existing file. Clicking yes results in: "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error."

Delete files
Upon attempting to delete a file, the file vanishes, but I receive an error message box: "Cannot delete file.ext: Cannot find the specified file. Make sure you specify the correct path and file name." Upon removing the hardware, and putting it back, the file that previously had vanished happens to still be in existence.

Change permissions
2 errors. (1) An error occurred applying attributes to the file: E:\file.ext The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error. (2) Windows - Delayed Write Failed (same description as above). I'm given options to ignore and retry, but retry causes the same error (1), and ignore doesn't put the attribute onto the file.

Error Check/Scan disk
When using "Automatically fix file system errors", it stops near the end (80-90%) of Phase 1, and I get "Windows was unable to complete the disk check." Scans do complete without this option, including when using 'Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors', but the scans finish with no status of any sort.

Defragment
Analyze works, and says I should defragment the volume (12% total fragmentation, 25% file fragmentation)
Upon attempting defragmenting, after 1-2 minutes, I get "Windows - Delayed Write Failed", followed by a failed defragging, which leads to a quick 2nd attempt. The 2nd attempt fails, and the completion window appears. There is no change in the before or after.

Format
Error message box: "Windows was unable to complete the format."
Same error, whether I choose FAT or FAT32, whether I have Quick Format or not. Capacity is unchangeable, as is allocation unit size. 

chkdsk in command prompt
Standard chkdsk e: works, showing no errors.
chkdsk e: /f and chkdsk e: /r both reach 89% completed while verifying files and folders... then crash to the C prompt, with no message of any sort listed

format in command prompt
format e:
Insert new disk for drive E:
and press ENTER when ready...
The type of the file system is FAT32.
Verifying 976M
(Here, it goes from 0 to 100, but then is replaced by the following line)
Invalid media or Track 0 bad - disk unusable.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried formatting it in Disk Management?


----------



## squareball (Apr 12, 2007)

Just tried it, using both FAT and FAT32 for the format, each with the same resulting error message after reaching 100%.

The format did not complete successfully.

*edit*
Tested on another computer, and have the same symptoms. 2nd computer has Win XP home sp2 (first comp was pro instead of home)

*edit 2*
Tried using killdisk, both from within windows, and from a bootdisk. It would not go beyond sector 0 or 0% completion, and even claimed 14+ hours until completion, with this timer not having moved at all. In its defense, though, I only waited about 10-15 minutes for any movement. Still, all the files are intact on this device, with no change to the device's behavior.


----------



## squareball (Apr 12, 2007)

Just thought I'd post an update, in case somebody happens to come along with a similar problem. I ended up having to talk with Sandisk, and had to replace the drive. Luckily it was still under warranty.

Anyway, either I had a diamond in the rough, or their tech support's decent. I left details of what I'd done, and the person who responded didn't do a typical copy and paste reply, but had actually read and understood what I did.


----------

